# Installation of 721



## Bobby Bearcat (Jan 8, 2003)

I want to purchase a 721 and do the install myself, but I have some questions:

My current setup is as follows:

I have a 5000 unit in my living room and a 3000 unit in my bedroom. The one line coming into my living room comes up my wall from my sub basement and I cannot possibly imagine how I can get a second line from my dish all the way into the house and then up this wall. Is there any splitter that I can use to take a single feed and split it into two seperate signals for use in a 721 or do I have to run two lines from the dish?

Thanks


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

It will require 2 lines from the Dish.
For my second line I had to drill a hole in my Family room floor and run it that way.


----------



## Bobby Bearcat (Jan 8, 2003)

That is pretty much what I thought, but wanted to make sure...

Thanks John


----------



## delance7 (May 9, 2002)

Hi,
I am a new 721 owner.
My question is what do I need to hook up the second line to my 721. 
At the present I have the sw64 swith which hooks up to four tv.
I need a fifth Line to hook up to my 721. 
What other swith do I need or have to up grade to.
Thanks


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

There is a Dish Network supported method of running 2 SW64s in parallel using special splitters and "loads." An SW44 can be used instead of an SW64 if 110/119 is all that is needed.
Diagram: http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/technology/installation/install-5.pdf
Photo: http://www.dishretailer.com/ts2000/tradeshow/00000315.JPG

If you don't need the side satellite on all your receivers it would be a lot cheaper to put up another Dish500.


----------



## mancow (Sep 14, 2002)

Bobby B, If the holes from your basement to the living room are large enough for two (2) coax cables you may be able to pull back the original cable with a good nylon string attached, then stager the ends (new cable and original) tape the string and the two cable secularly, have some one feed the cable while some one pulls the string, also a little liquid soap on the cable may help.


----------

